# My leucistic black rat snake



## Devil'sRival (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought him from the New Orleans expo in June. I forgot to have it sexed so no name yet. Pretty much the only time I see him is when I take him out to feed or handle, otherwise he's hiding. Hopefully the hiding will lessen to some degree as he grows.







No bug eyes here.












I know they're all similar but he's quick and still not real used to being handled, so decent one handed pics are a pain.


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 18, 2010)

i love me some lucys!!

don't see these to often though.  mostly see the texas rats.  good pick up!


----------



## 8by8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Your baby seems to have gotten much bigger since you first got it. I hope you can sex it and possibly breed it to another luci. I would take one.


----------



## Devil'sRival (Jul 18, 2010)

Yea he's shed since the expo. I want to get another and breed once I have the room and this one is big enough. That should be a few years though.

There were some leucy texas rats too but they keep a pinkish color even as adults and are also really prone to bug eyes without careful breeding. I saw some bug eyed ltr and they are ugly and I would not breed them with that defect. The black rats get really white and don't have the bug eye problem as bad from what I've read. I got the last black rat they had at the show and even though he was quit a bit more than the texas rat it was worth every penny.

I've got to feed him either today or tomorrow so I'll try to get more pics if y'all want.


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 19, 2010)

yeah i really want some of the lucy texas rats but i will only buy them at an expo for that very reason.


----------



## Luiscifer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey is ur lucy nippy at all? Funny thing is my lucy has been a nipper since day one but she is so purddy. ur lucy is a sweet lookin slitherer. awesome!


----------



## SNAFU (Jul 19, 2010)

Absolutely *stunning*!:clap: I can't wait until Oct. and i'll be at the Memphis Repticon to drop some cash and tick my wife off by increasing the population of our little zoo.


----------



## jokernyc2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Niceee.. i used to have a gopher snake


----------



## Devil'sRival (Jul 21, 2010)

More pictures. I thought by leaving him on his log that he'd calm down some but I was wrong. So I ended up with a bunch of blurry pics and these few ok pics.









































Luiscifer said:


> Hey is ur lucy nippy at all? Funny thing is my lucy has been a nipper since day one but she is so purddy. ur lucy is a sweet lookin slitherer. awesome!


He's only bit me twice. Once the day I got him or the day after and the second was two weeks or so after that. Both times were while he was in his tank and he was shaking his tail and s curved warning me he was ready to bite. He's small so I didn't worry about it. Now when he gets bigger and warns me like that I'll think twice. I've been bit enough times with wild snakes to know that its not good for me or the snake. I use a homeade snake hook now to remove him from his cage and it seems like he doesn't freak out as bad. He's really head shy and will take off without warning but not really nippy. If yours is a texas rat snake that could have a lot to do with it as well because they're known to be nippy and have an attitude. 


Thanks for all the compliments.


----------

